# price for zebra pleco?



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

So a petstore owner told my friend that zebra plecos are worth $300. My friend told me and I was shocked so Im just wondering if this is true? do zebra plecos command a $300 price point?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pet store prices are usually 2-3 times higher on harder to find fish as such. You can find them for a little more than $100 if you look around


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Do a search right here in this forum. There are people selling F1's. For an adult wild caught 300 would be pretty good for a pet store. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

trevorhoang said:


> So a petstore owner told my friend that zebra plecos are worth $300. My friend told me and I was shocked so Im just wondering if this is true? do zebra plecos command a $300 price point?


There's some for sale on Craigslist for cheap


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

but they are so small, dangerous might die =/


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you might see some young adults soon


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I've seen 0.5-1" zebras from $60 and up (usually around $80-120). Pet stores are quite a bit more expensive and I've never seen any for sale bigger than 2"


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You might see some today


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> You might see some today


is that a subtle hint Charles?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 6 3" L46 zebra at this moment


----------



## Samantha (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm selling 1"-1.5" F1 generation zebra plecos for $125ea. I live on Vancouver Island and have sold my zebras to a variety of people across Canada with 100% satisfaction rate.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

One day I'll hit you up Samantha . One day soon, very soon, but after many paychecks. Lol


----------



## Samantha (Feb 16, 2013)

I look forward to it - may Xmas come early for you and you acquire the illustrious zebra pleco!


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

so samantha if i want 6 how would i get it? i live in coquitlam in vancouver bc


----------



## Samantha (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Pat805. Thanks for your interest. With you living in Vancouver it is easier as you also have the option of doing an exchange as a walk-on using BC ferries - much cheaper than shipping via West Jet which is my typical method. I have sent you a PM with more info. Talk to you soon.


----------

